# Prince Charming



## Lillita

Hiya all!  

I have just read another thread about how Prince Charming is said in Spanish and it made me wonder if each and every language has its own way to refer to the hero of fairy tales. I begin with the:

*Hungarian:*
Prince Charming = _Szőke herceg_ (literally _"Blond Prince"_)

We usually add _"fehér lovon"_ which means _"on a white horse"._


----------



## Etcetera

In Russian: прекр*а*сный принц / prekr*a*snyj prints
But the phrase "Prince Charming on a white horse" sounds in Russian as Принц на б*е*лом кон*е* / Prints na b*e*lom kon*e*.


----------



## Aurin

German:
Märchenprinz
Königssohn


----------



## irene.acler

In *Italian*: Principe Azzurro.
Prince Charming on a white horse = il Principe Azzurro su un cavallo bianco


----------



## Aurin

en español:
El Príncipe Azul


----------



## Chazzwozzer

*Turkish:*
*Beyaz atlı prens *_(The prince on a white horse)_


----------



## Dudu678

irene.acler said:


> In *Italian*: Principe Azzurro.





Aurin said:


> en español:
> El Príncipe Azul


And both mean _blue prince_.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Just asked my French friend. They say *"Prince charmant".*


----------



## Aurin

In French also exist the blue prince: Prince Azur


----------



## Outsider

In Portuguese: *príncipe encantado* "charmed prince".


----------



## Joannes

In Dutch we have *een droomprins* (lit. a dream prince). The white horse can come into play as well: *de prins op het witte paard*.


----------



## coconutpalm

Chinese: 白马王子bai2 ma3 wang2 zi3, which literally means the prince that rides a white stallion.


----------



## cherine

Chazzwozzer said:


> *Turkish:*
> *Beyaz atlı prens *_(The prince on a white horse)_


Very interesting !
In Arabic we say fáris 'l-a7lám فارس الأحلام which means something like "the dream knight"; and he's usually pictured as riding his "white hors"


----------



## deine

Lithuanian:

Svajonių princas (lit. prince of dreams)
Princas ant balto žirgo - price on a white horse


----------



## zaigucis

*Latvian:*
same like in Lithuanian:
Sapņu princis (prince of dreams)
Princis uz balta zirga (price on a white horse)


----------



## anni_bs

In Danish:

Prinsen på den hvide hest (The prince on the white horse)


----------



## Mutichou

Aurin said:


> In French also exist the blue prince: Prince Azur


I have never seen this. I only knew "prince charmant."
Or "le prince charmant sur son cheval blanc" ("the prince charming on his white horse").


----------



## Maja

In Serbian:

Prince Charming on a white horse - Princ na belom konju (принц на бeлом коњу).


----------



## Ilmo

*Finnish:*
As far as I remember, there is in Finnish the conception *prinssi uljas*, literally translated "prince gallant" inbstea of "charming".
Also I remember the expression *prinssi uljas valkealla ratsullaan,* that is, "prince gallant on his white horse".


----------



## betulina

In Catalan I have some doubts, although I think that it is "príncep blau" (blue prince) like in Italian and Spanish. There is also "príncep encantat" (charmed prince) but it actually only refers to a prince who looks like a toad o something and the girl has to kiss him to turn him into his real appearance. So yes, it must be "príncep blau".


----------



## gao_yixing

Very interesting thread.
Traditional Chinese白馬王子(bái mǎ wáng zǐ), which literally means Prince White Horse.


----------



## elpoderoso

Any reason for him being the ''Blue Prince'' in some of the Romance Languages?
Prince Charming can also be derogatory in English.


----------



## Lillita

elpoderoso said:


> Any reason for him being the ''Blue Prince'' in some of the Romance Languages?
> Prince Charming can also be derogatory in English.


 
In what way is it derogatory in English?

Oh, and I have just remembered that in *Hungarian* we also say _"kék szemű herceg" _(blue-eyed prince). Maybe it has something to do with the _"Blue Prince"_, don't you think so?


----------



## elpoderoso

Lillita said:


> In what way is it derogatory in English?
> 
> Oh, and I have just remembered that in *Hungarian* we also say _"kék szemű herceg" _(blue-eyed prince). Maybe it has something to do with the _"Blue Prince"_, don't you think so?


The only times that I hve ever heard of someone being referred to as a ''Prince charming'' is in a sarcastic way i.e 'He is a right prince charming'' meaning he is rude, or a bit of a slimy womanizer and superficially charming.


----------



## bobocescu

In Romanian it is Fat Frumos which means "handsome young man" where fat is most likely an old word for boy (masculine for "fata" which means girl even in modern Romanian) and is only used in this context.
...on a white horse: Fat Frumos pe un cal alb.


----------



## parakseno

"Făt Frumos" it is indeed.
Bobocescu is right of course, just wanted to that "făt" is still currently used in modern-day Romanian, but with the meaning of "fetus" (from the Latin "fetus").


----------



## Marga H

In Polish: *Książę z bajki. *( Prince from a tale )In fact he is usually riding a white horse, so : Ksiązę z bajki na białym koniu.


----------



## doman

gao_yixing said:


> Very interesting thread.
> Traditional Chinese白馬王子(bái mǎ wáng zǐ), which literally means Prince White Horse.


 
In Vienamese, 
We called it Prince White Horse also  

*Bạch Mã Hoàng Tử*


----------



## samanthalee

Lillita said:


> In what way is it derogatory in English?
> 
> Oh, and I have just remembered that in *Hungarian* we also say _"kék szemű herceg" _(blue-eyed prince). Maybe it has something to do with the _"Blue Prince"_, don't you think so?


 
Could it have something to do with "blue-blooded"? Hmm...on second thought, i don't think that's it. All princes are supposed to be "blue-blooded" anyway, so why emphasize.

Or is it something to do with "true"? I distinctly remembers the phrase "true blue" to mean something "very true"..."Blue Prince" is a "True Blue Prince"?


----------



## samanthalee

coconutpalm said:


> Chinese: 白马王子bai2 ma3 wang2 zi3, which literally means the prince that rides a white stallion.


Why stallion? Why not a mare?


----------



## coconutpalm

samanthalee said:


> Why stallion? Why not a mare?


 
Sorry for this late reply!
I thought stallions were war horses. So mares can't be stallions? I don't know. I don't know the nuance. I'll post it later.


----------



## Whodunit

Aurin said:


> German:
> Märchenprinz


 
I think "Märchenprinz" is as good translation (meaning "fairytale prince"), but in most films it is often referred to as "Prince charming" as well.


----------



## doman

coconutpalm said:


> Sorry for this late reply!
> I thought stallions were war horses. So mares can't be stallions? I don't know. I don't know the nuance. I'll post it later.


 
Both of them are horses. Calling stallions by war horses is Ok. Mares can't be stallions because mares are female, and stallions are *male* and... *uncastrated *


----------



## coconutpalm

Thank you for your reply and help, Doman! Here is my thread on English forum. And your explanation is the same with Dimcl and Looking-at-the-stars. 
http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=457095


----------



## Northen_shine18

Basque: Ametsetako printzea (dreams' prince) we don't say in basque Printze urdina (blue prince)


----------



## biankita

In Filipino...

If you are talking about "Prince Charming" the character, in most stories written in Filipino call him "Ang Mahal na Principe" (the beloved prince)

But if you are looking for the literal translation, it's "Principeng Kaakit-akit"


----------



## apmoy70

Greek:

*«Ο πρίγκηπας του παραμυθιού»* [ɔ ˈpriɲ.ɟi.pas tu pa.ɾa.miθˈçu] --> _the prince in fairy-tales_
or
*«Ο πρίγκηπας στο άσπρο άλογο»* [ɔ ˈpriɲ.ɟi.pas stɔ ˈasp.ɾɔ ˈa.lɔ.ɣɔ] --> _the prince on white horse_


----------



## bibax

Czech:

*princ na bílém koni* = lit. _prince on white horse_;
or
*princ z pohádky* = lit. _prince from fairy-tale_;

Czech has no articles.


----------



## nimak

*Macedonian*:

*принц на бел коњ* (princ na bel konj), lit. _prince on white horse_;
or
*принц од бајките* (princ od bajkite), lit. _prince from the-fairy-tales_;


----------



## amikama

Hebrew:

*הנסיך על הסוס הלבן* - the prince on the white horse
*נסיך החלומות* - prince of the dreams


----------

